# Veda's thread



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll just have this one for her and update occasionally so there's not a bunch of tiny little ones floating around ?

Veda @ 4wks








7.5wks








8.5wks









Aand one of her this morning after some Black Friday shopping (first time ever participating and it was only to the pet store ?) Spoiled pup. I love the smile she almost always has on ?















I wish that ear would stay up!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the sleeping pic-how cute


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow she is gorgeous!


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

She's so adorable!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

She is adorable!


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you all! She's adjusted quite well


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

She is pretty love the colouring hope you have many happy years 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Playing with Daddy at the church next door





























She loves her flirt pole 








Diggin for buried treasure 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

We have an ear up in all positions this morning  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

So a couple more pictures from the last 3 days. 
One ear came up yesterday, the other was up when I woke up this morning! Someone finally guessed her breed correctly today! Due to her ears, no doubt 

She loves her no stuffing bunny








Trying so hard to be my kitty's (Rhea) friend 
















This evening's play time 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Today I gave Veda her first bath with me. She screamed and cried whenever the hose was on her but had a TON of fun wrestling the towel and zooming around the yard afterwards  The high for today was 81 so I figured I'd take advantage of the warmth & sunshine before this cold front comes in. 
After she dried off I noticed she's getting lighter. She's also gained ~2lbs since last Monday!























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pjvie (Oct 16, 2013)

Omygsh so cute. Look at those ears!!


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Veda started whining by the door to go outside & potty this evening!!!!! I'm so excited/happy/proud of her  she's been picking up on the rules very well the last couple of days and her play bites have been getting more gentle which is nice  Growing, growing, growing... I've been having to adjust her harness almost every day!
Here are some pics of her over the last week. She turned 10 weeks yesterday

Veda & Clover - our friend's 4 month old mutt 








Snacking on an apple core








Emma (19 months) & Veda. They love each other 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Cutest picture ever

... Excuse the little one's outfit. She obviously picked it out herself today ?











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Very cute! I think you've fallen in love with her!


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

readaboutdogs said:


> Very cute! I think you've fallen in love with her!


I have  We now have a permanent bed of blankets on the living room floor because I no longer use the couch... My back is sore but I don't mind  

I guess we fell asleep early one night...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Veda is 11 weeks as of yesterday. She got her second round of vaccinations yesterday too. She's 16.5lbs!! She's gained 5.1lbs in the past three weeks ? when did that happen?!!
























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

She's getting lighter and sillier
View attachment 152042
View attachment 152050
View attachment 152066















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

On our way to OHIO!!!!!!!!! 
Can't wait to be home again  




















Veda will be 13wks on Saturday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Part of our road trip from San Antonio to Cleveland area














Dad bought her this coat for Christmas  She shivers and gets cold when it's 45 degrees or below. 







Two spoiled/happy pups  She's getting along pretty well with my parents' GSD mix, Jack. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Whoops! Flip those last two pics/captions 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missus_e (Dec 25, 2013)

Adorable. Her coloring is so gorgeous.


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Some pictures of Vey in the snow today with my parents dog, Jack. We're getting slammed over here in NE Ohio! She's about 3.5months now. She has a vet appointment for the last round of shots on the 11. I'm interested to see how much she weighs! Jack is about 45lbs and 8 years old. 








































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Some photos over the last couple weeks. Veda is 4 months old now (last picture) 2 weeks ago at her vet appointment she weighed 26.5lbs - up a full 10lbs in 4 weeks! She's growing fast, hasn't had an accident in the house in 2 weeks or more, and is one of the most well-behaved pups in her training class  Needless to say I'm very proud of her. I love taking her out with me; everyone is always impressed with her behavior.
There is a GSD club ~45min away from us that I've been looking into joining. Once this weather clears up and Veda matures a bit more I think I'm going to start a little tracking with her. There's a tracking club 15min away. I'm a complete novice so it'll be nice having experienced help/advice close by. 


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgei93 (Jul 19, 2013)

i love her color!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous pup -- love the structure , the confidence , everything about her !
where is she from?


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

carmspack said:


> absolutely gorgeous pup -- love the structure , the confidence , everything about her !
> where is she from?


Thank you!! I think I lucked out for my first GSD  I'm very pleased with her. I got her from a woman named Debra at Coyotee Creek Ranch in Scurry, TX. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Getting her adult teeth in. I can not wait for Veda to be done teething. It got worse right when I thought we were making progress ?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

But then she gets sleepy ??









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

she is so precious,


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Owie! Those teeth like a happy mixture of needles and razors! 

Aww, she is getting so big! Still just as gorgeous and sweet looking as ever.


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Kahrg4 said:


> Owie! Those teeth like a happy mixture of needles and razors!
> 
> Aww, she is getting so big! Still just as gorgeous and sweet looking as ever.


Tell me about it!! Just when my hands were starting to not look like I shoved them into a piranha's mouth...
To add we've had negative temps and I have a sinus infection so properly exercising has proven to be a challenge for us  

Thank you all for the kind words 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay! FINALLY getting on the computer to post an update for Veda. I got a new phone and the PG app wont let me upload pictures via mobile 

Anyways, Veda is now 6 months old. I can hardly believe it!! I look at her old pictures and I seriously can barely remember her being that small! She's 45 lbs now 

I am still getting compliments on her manners (even though she's been jumping a lot lately.. we're working on it) and looks. The vet said she was the nicest GSD pup she's ever met  She loves meeting new people and dogs. We go for walks around town and at the when it's nice/the sun is out. Last weekend I took her to the beach for the first time ever. The lake was frozen over but she loved playing in the sand and chasing the leaves blowing around 

We are currently working on self-control around new people, no jumping on people, and no leash-pulling. She's pretty good on her leash after about 10-15 minutes of walking on it, she just gets so excited! I've been working on those with her for about a week, week and a half now and she's already showing signs of improvement. She tries so hard to behave. Chewing is finally getting under control! I love watching her play.. I see that she thinks about biting/grabbing something she shouldn't but she redirects her attention over to a toy or bone or something else  It makes me so happy to see progress.

I don't remember if I mentioned this last post but she has been accident-free since 15 weeks! She finally started using the bell on the door to notify me when she has to go 

Enough updates.. time for pictures!!


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

The last photo is her today at 6 months. The others have been taken over the last month. 

Her laying down on the cement ground - I found out our local brewery allows dogs inside so I'm definitely taking advantage of that


----------



## tomas13216 (Feb 9, 2014)

Great pictures! Good luck with her, she looks Great!


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

jessjeric said:


> The last photo is her today at 6 months. The others have been taken over the last month.
> 
> Her laying down on the cement ground - I found out our local brewery allows dogs inside so I'm definitely taking advantage of that


Can't beat that! Brew and dogs  Mine's almost 11 months! they grow so quick don't they. I've been doing the same thing taking mine to anywhere they'll let him in. Makes for a much more social dog


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

:wub::wub::wub:
Veda at six months old


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

7 months yesterday, 48lbs today. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Veda and her best friend, Nala. She's not as small as she looks here 









Playin some tug in the morning









Vey in the early morning sun. I can't get enough of her <3

























At the park, sporting her new pack 

























pup cups from DQ



















7.5months


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous as ever! Love her expression in the pic with her ball by the sofa.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

A beautiful well loved GSD. Thank you for sharing, pics made me smile.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She sure is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

She is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow... Can't believe how long it's been since I updated!

Veda is 13mo and about 64lbs now. She had her first heat at 10mo. 
We're coming up on our "Gotchya" date the 23! There is a new (human) baby expected July 1, 2015. We're having a slight issue with baby daddy though.. His 3 year old daughter was bit in the face by a pit bull over the summer so now he's having a hard time trusting any dogs again but we're working on it. Veda and I are still at my parents' for now. 

Vey's been going through a little bratty phase but I can still see how far she's come and I can tell she tries to be good (most of the time?). Overall I'm quite proud of her and she's turning out to be a very sweet, affectionate, and loyal companion to me and her family.


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

App cut me off.. Hehe. I take too many pictures of my dog ? these ones are from the last week or so. Last one is from this morning. 

If anyone is interested I post most of these on my IG - @jessjeric


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful dog! I enjoyed looking at all her pics. Congrats on the new addition. No advice but I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

lovely progression, she is turning out quite nice !!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Whoa! She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks! 
Veda was spayed today. I've never seen her so sad, sleepy, and confused, it's breaking my heart ?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Aw, poor Veda







I hope her recovery is quick and that she will be back to her beautiful happy self in no time


----------

